# wicks chappie consentrate



## Cor (10/5/17)

Ey all does anyone stock wicks chappie consentrate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (10/5/17)

Clyrolinx (Bubblegum) and Vape Hyper (Cloud Burst Wicks) both stock Wicks-like concentrates, although Vape Hyper are out of stock atm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (10/5/17)

Where can i search for the Clyrolinx @RichJB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (10/5/17)

Here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (10/5/17)

Thank you @RichJB

Reactions: Like 2


----------

